# Establishing the current value of KPI's



## المهندس/عثمان (19 يونيو 2009)

Hi Dears:​As an industrial engineer working in in powder detergents processing plant, i want to intergrate the system, Analysis man, material, machine, Method & Money. by Trying to establish the current value of KPI's. 

the KPI's are : 

1-labor Efficiency 
2-cost per head 
3-cost per product unit
4-rejection
5-capacity utilization
6-sales

please help me in calculating of these KPI's ( formulas).​thanks


----------



## صناعي1 (20 يونيو 2009)

هذا الموقع به الكثير من مؤشرات الاداء في كثير من المجالات

http://kpilibrary.com/


----------



## starmoooon (22 يونيو 2009)

what you can't measure you can't improve 

so that KPI is Very Important


----------

